
Building an Engineering Interview Process - ohjeez
https://hackernoon.com/building-an-engineering-interview-process-4d47e31bb0e4
======
siruncledrew
Based on the interactions I've had with 40+ companies while looking for a job,
I think _following_ the process is often more of an issue than _having_ a
process.

The amount of times I've been ghosted after the phone screening paired with
the time wasted trying to schedule follow-up interviews is makes for a super
frustrating experience. Honestly, getting employers to follow-through on
hiring is something that the employer should be doing themselves. It makes me
think it's some kind of subliminal "initiation" process to prove I'm worthy
enough to join their clique.

